# New Small Roman Stud Bag?



## leatherbabe

Has anyone seen the new Small size of the Roman Stud Flap bag in person? It's labeled as online exclusive and I'm curious how it compares to the medium, whether it can be carried with the hand through the top handle, etc. The only pics I've seen are from the website.


----------

